# ╗◄ الفرق بين الروتر والسويتش و الهب ►╔



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (5 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته *



















































*
*​*
*​
​​ الفرق بسن الروتر والسويتش و الهب ​​​
​​
​
- الراوتر جهاز يستخدم للربط بين شبكتين وبالتالي لايستخدم في الشبكات البسيطة لأنها عادة تكون شبكة واحدة تربط مجموعة من أجهزة الحاسب 
وهو أهم وأخطر جهاز على الإطلاق بين أجهزة الشبكة حيث وظيفته الأساسية تندرج تحت أمرين :
-ربط شبكتين أو أكثر مع بعضهما البعض مختلفتين ( ربط شبكة المنزل مع شبكة النت السريع )
-اختيار المسار الأفضل لنقل المعلومة packet من المصدر إلى الوجهة بطريقة سليمة صحيحة وذلك عن طريق جدول يكون موجود لدى الموجه يبين اهم المسارات ودرجة ازدحامه. ويعمل في طبقة الشبكة Network Layer

- السويتش جهاز يستخدم للربط بين الأجهزة الموجود في الشبكة الواحدة واللي عنده مودم DSL متعدد المخارج فهو يحتوي على سويتش يوزع الخط على الأجهزة المشبوكة في المودم وبالتالي يمكن عمل شبكة منزلية كاملة في دقائق وبدون أي صعوبة. و هو أكثر ذكاءً من المجمع ولذلك أن المجمع يستلم الإشارة ويقوم بإرسالها مع Noise المحتمل وجوده مع الإشارة ولكن switch يقوم باستلام الاشارة وتمريرها إلى وجهتها الصحيحة مع تقليل درجة nosie.أغلب أنواع switches تعمل في طبقة ربط البيانات Data Link Layer ولكن البعض منها ذكي لذلك تحاكي عملها عمل الموجهات وتصنف في طبقة الشبكة Network Layer
السويتش و الهب يقومان بنفس العمل لكن السويتش أسرع من الهب ، و هما يربطان بين أجهزة موجودة في شبكة واحدة ..



- الهب جهاز له نفس استخدام السويتش لكنه قديم وكان مع بداية الشبكات لكن تم استبداله بالسويتش اللي هو يعتبر تطوير لتقنية الهوب ومازال البعض يستخدم الهوب. و يستخدم حالياً كموزع لخط واحد على عدة أجهزة 
و يعمل في الطبقة الأولى من OSI Layer وهي الطبقة الفيزيائية ويقوم بجمع كل نقاط الشبكة من أجهزة حايب وطابعات في نقطة مركزية واحدة تسمى بالمجمع (HUB).يمكن تشبيه بالضبط مش مجمع توصيلات الكهرباء (توصيلة الكهرباء).
ويوجد من المجمع ( HUB ) ثلاثة انواع 
1 - الخاملة 
2 - النشطة 
3 - الذكية أو البارعة ​​
​​


----------



## أشرف حمدان (9 أبريل 2011)

انا كنت سمعت ان سرعة السويتش هى نفس سرعة البورت يعنى لو قلنا ان السويتش 100 ميجا يبقى البورت الواحدة 100 ميجا اما الهب فان سرعته تتوزع على البورت يعنى لو هب سرعته 100 ميجا وعندى مثلا 10 بورت يبقى سرعة البورت 10 ميجا أرجو التعايق على هذه المعلومة لو تفضلتى


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووور جدا لجهودك في هذه التعريفات البسيطة


----------

